# ibm p260 too much brigthness(screen) & bad focus



## mariani (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi!
Does anybody know how to get into the service mode on a ibm P260?
Thanks!


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

Found this on another web site hope it helps.

On your monitor...

1.Switch off power button
2.Keep central button pressed
3.Switch on, then release central button after 4 secs
4.PRESS CENTRAL BUTTON AGAIN...

You should now be at password screen
Enter 7711

5.Pull back g2 setting

6.Feel good!

(g2 level may creep up again depending on your machine)

you will have to obtain 7711 by pressing those 3 buttons on your monitor, don't press 7711 on your keyboard! or Enter, or anything on keyboard, it's useless!

on your monitor, center button is "enter", and left and right button makes * (from password) into smaller and bigger numbers, keep trying, you will make it


----------



## cdanr (Nov 20, 2004)

This doesn't work for me. After holding the center button down for about 10 seconds an information screen pops up with the model number and manufacture date but no password screen. Does anyone know of any alternate methods because the brightness is driving me nuts.


----------



## dacoder (Nov 21, 2004)

Same for me.
I'm getting the information screen with model, manufacture date, but no service mode.
My model is the p260 6552-63N, running at 1600*[email protected]
The problem I have is not only a brightness problem, but also some sort of focus problem : when I browse websites/full screen applications that are very dark, the screen somehow focuses and and the screen is not readable, since the focus is really bad.
When I change to a lighter color screen/webpage, the screen focuses again and everything goes normal.
This only happens in windows, I've never had this problem on linux, and it never happens in video games... mainly just on the destop (if it's dark or not) and on webpages.
This is so strange...
Tell me if you achieve to get into this service mode, it's one of the first time google wasn't able to help me ^^
cya


----------



## cdanr (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks very much for the reply, Dacoder. I know what you mean about Google. I was able to come up with some more hits using some of the other OEM monitor names for monitors basically the same as ours such as Dell P1110, Nokia 445N, etc. But they are all the same. They say to hold the control panel/enter button down while powering on for 4 seconds. One site said that the monitor needs to be in drive mode of 79K/75KHz (1280x1024) in order to enter service mode. I tried that and the same no results.

One thing I did find out today: By using a VGA cable to input 1 rather than DVI cable on input 2 my screen quality is 1000 times better! I am going to run it through Displaymate with the VGA cable but now I may not need the service mode after all. Which cable are you using? Your dark web page problem sounds strange. If you have a link to an example site you're experiencing this at I can give it a try to see if I have any problems. I hadn't noticed anything like that.

Good luck and keep me posted if you find out anything else. I'll do likewise.


----------



## dacoder (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for yours 
I'm using the vga cable I got with the monitor, I bought recently a dvi cable but somehow doesn't seem to work on my Ati 9800Xt...
Right now, I put back my brightness to 0 and contrast to 65 and the monitor is back to 'normal', no more focus problems but I know rendering could be better if I could adjust that G2 setting... 
Anyway, I found a few links that could be usefull to you, some of them explain how to open your monitor and either add a resistance to solve that brightness problem or correct the brightness by turning some potentiometers inside...
I did the potentiometers thing, but have only found 2 focus potentiometers and 3 color ones, none for brightness.
so... http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/print_thread.php?threadid=45255
http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=oplex_monitor&message.id=2527&view=by_date_ascending&page=1 
http://www.network54.com/Forum/thread?forumid=87612&messageid=1062229659 
http://www.network54.com/Forum/thread?forumid=87612&messageid=1080750317
In fact, the problem I had appears when I put too much contrast, over 75/80... It happened when I switched from bright webpage like http://google.com to another like http://wow.allakhazam.com/ (for example )
cya
[edit]oh yeah, I forgot, I think on some website I found that some models enter a service mode by pressing the down arrow button rather then the middle button... didn't work for me but you could try maybe ?[/edit]


----------



## cdanr (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for your links. This site seems to be the nices step-by-step guid to the resistor mod that I've found:

Hardware mod for G500 and clones 

I'm not really sure if my monitor is suffering from the infamous brightness problem. Can you tell me how bad it is for you. When I get down to around 30 on the bright scale it's black but still appears a bit greyish to my eyes. I'm not sure if that's just my imagination though. I'm reading that for those with this problem it's so bad that you can't mistake it. Black is clearly grey even at 0 brightness. Is that your experience? You may want to try the resistor mod. It doesn't seem that hard aside from getting the case open and I think you've mentioned you've already done that looking for a G2 potentiometer.

It turns out that using the VGA cable as opposed to DVI-A one did not actually change anything. I didn't realize that the monitor remembers different contrast/brightness/geometry, etc for each input. The contrast was just set to 100 on the VGA input. I may go back to the DVI-A although in truth I can't really see a quality difference between the two. DVI-A is also analog not digital like LCD screens.

Thanks as always for the feedback!


----------

